# Taig mill counter balance unit



## toolsrul (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a 4 axis Taig mill with servos on it & was having problems making molds. I was getting irregular step over, detail areas were rounded over instead of sharp plus other types of steps in the part. After trying to figure out the gib thing, it helped a little but not what I wanted. After doing some investigation I decided to try a counter balance device like the big CNC's have & that solved my problems. If you are interested let me know & I'll post some of the pic's. otherwise you can find them on Nick Carter's web site @ cartertools.com


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 22, 2009)

please, do post pics


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 22, 2009)

If you would like to share your mods, post them here. Nick Carter's website is a terrific source of info for Taig owners, but it would take a person two days to find your project!

DW


----------



## toolsrul (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll have to use a few replies to post the pic's. of my counter balance unit so here it goes.


----------



## toolsrul (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some more.


----------



## toolsrul (Nov 23, 2009)

Also thru in a master I made of Nemo using this unit, what a difference.


----------



## ariz (Nov 24, 2009)

neat solution toolsrul, well done!

I too wish to add a counterbalance unit to my mill, that has a heavy head to lift
or add a gas strut to support it... I'm thinking about the best solution for me


----------

